
Ask HN: Open-Source Version of Quartz Compositor Look-Alike? - mucholove
Hi!<p>Reading about Quartz on the Mac I became super interested in Quartz Compositor and how the Mac renders windows. The linked article says the Mac is a able to render windows with holes whereas Windows (at least at the time) couldn&#x27;t do that.<p>I know nothing about this—but I&#x27;m curious to explore this concept.<p>Is there an Open Source library similar to Quartz Compositor to learn from?<p>Good article on Quartz Compositor:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20100609024323&#x2F;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;macdevcenter.com&#x2F;pub&#x2F;a&#x2F;mac&#x2F;2005&#x2F;10&#x2F;11&#x2F;what-is-quartz.html?page=3<p>Only result on Github that references Quartz Compositor directly:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jcampbell05&#x2F;OpenCompositor
======
ktpsns
Of course there is: the X11 Windows System. You might enjoy
[https://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/x-basics.html](https://magcius.github.io/xplain/article/x-basics.html)

~~~
mucholove
Fantastic tutotial! Thank you! Will save me loads of time :)

